# meet rosie, the kakariki



## matthew-peter (Aug 30, 2009)

Hello everyone meet the nesewest adition to my flock, rosie the kakariki, shes really starting to open up now shes been here two days and from not moving around much she is really starting to climb about, being interested in everything, even my model railway which she is making short work of the balsa platforms hmy:, but im not too fussy as i can hopefully ween her out of it. anyway heres a picture of the lovely lass after her bath this morning looking a bit wet.
http://www.petforums.co.uk/attachment.php?attachmentid=29426&stc=1&d=1251984799


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

Cute! I love kakariki's, they do love water don't they


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Ahh nice to see one dont seem to see them around as much as i use to there gorg birds i also like borks.


----------



## Summer1098 (Jun 20, 2009)

She's cute. Have you named her as yet?


----------



## matthew-peter (Aug 30, 2009)

Yup, she is called Rosie. 
For only having her two days so far i think shes doing really well. she sits on my finger, shoulder and sometimes lets me stroke her head, she is still very flighty and wont always stay too long but she is getting there and shes not very playful yet, but more so since yesterday.

Really think that in a months time shell be all over the place.


----------



## matthew-peter (Aug 30, 2009)

well unfortunatly ive had to return her to the an that i bought her from. she was becomin too noisey and was fighting with the budgies when they were out, wouldnt qieten down when they were away and so i couldnt win what ever i did.

Really sad to see her go but she will now but put in an aviary of kaks, so i guess its for the best.


----------



## Freebird (Sep 12, 2008)

I didn't realise you had budgies too, kakariki's really aren't good house birds, I would only recommend them as aviary birds anyhow, so sounds like she has ended up in the right place 

Although from my experience budgies are much louder than kakariki's?


----------



## matthew-peter (Aug 30, 2009)

they sure bloody are :blushing: but she was at it all day normally and so the family and neighbours werent best pleased, where as the budgies dont always make noise only for about half an hour each half of the day according to me mum.

good thing is though i managed to rehome a cockatiel, he cant fly as he was confined to a really small cage for 11 years(apparently) and now has my bedroom as his own and has a cage to sleep on top of. :blushing:


----------

